# Satellite Dish Mounting



## Ann Nonymuse (10 mo ago)

rjordan392 said:


> Update on chimney mounting bracket.
> 
> I was right. The installing company representing Direct TV trys to cut corners. There is a mounting bracket for chimneys that does not require drilling holes in the chimney. The installer either did not know about the bracket or did not want to install one.
> I got this all straighten out by calling tech support. Tech support will also see that the returning installer speaks understandable English. I could not understand half of what the first installer said. Well I will see what happens this thursday for the new scheduled install. I hope theres no more curves to deal with.


I had DTV contact me about upgrading my 2001 receiver to a newer one. They scheduled an installation rather than just shipping a new receiver. When the installer arrived he said he would have to mount a new mast on the roof deck rather than bolted to the fascia board like my old one. I told him absolutely no way could he put holes in my relatively new roof. A supervisor called me later in the day and I repeated that I didn't want any holes in my roof and he said that was how the new dishes had to be installed. I again said no way and they credited my account for $20 since I didn't get the free upgrade. I have since purchased a 150 mile range over the air antenna for $34 that I will be mounting on the old dish bracket (with a 1.66" to 1.25" pipe adapter for $9.95) for locals and getting the nationals over the internet through Sling Blue for $35 a month for 40 channels (plus 28 local OTA). After deleting the sports, pay per view, shopping channels, music channels, and other crap not worth watching I have only 30 channels left worth watching not including locals. Needless to say I am telling DTV to piss off after 21 years seeing bills rise from $29 a month to $88 a month with no real value added. Sling TV's Air TV-2 equipment integrates your locals channels into their program guide for an all in one package.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Moved from 13 year old thread.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Is there a question in there somewhere, or is this just an advertisement for Sling TV and their internet service?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Interestingly, around here, installers will not, or I suppose, no longer) mount or service dishes on the roof. Ours came with the house and is lagged through the shingles. It's in an area that I can easily check, and does not leak, but I will have to make a decision come new roof time. A couple of years ago I had to replace the LNB at the dish and had to go up on the roof and do it myself. The contracted service dude would go to the top of the ladder to direct me but no further. Insurance, worker's comp, etc.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Mine (Dish Network) was lagged to the roof. It leaked and rotted the decking under it. After a couple years, my dish quit working because the decking was so rotten, the dish sagged and wasn't pointing at the satellite anymore. When they came out to check it, they moved to a fascia.

I finally got to the point where it wasn't worth what I was paying, so I called them to cancel. They offered me a 2/3 off discount for 6 months, so I kept it. At the end of the 6 months, I called again to cancel, and they offered to extend the discounted price and add free HBO, so they kept me for another 3 months until I realized that there wasn't anything worth watching on HBO, either. Now we just do the local OTA channels and a few streaming services.


----------

